# Sunshine Tricycle



## JCH (Mar 4, 2014)

I just purchased a Sunsine tricycle and will be starting to clean it up soon.  The back wheels don't match and will have to replace the tires.  Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction as to where I would get original wheels and the correct type of tires.  This is my very first bike restoration so I have no clue where to start.  The tryke i have also has the hitch so I would like to find the correct wagon that would have been sold with it.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  I live in Ontario, Canada.

Thanks


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome JCH i an not into the 3 wheel trikes but i an sure there are members on here that can help.If you can try to get a few pictures up so we can see your project


----------



## JCH (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, I will take some photo's tonight and post them.


----------

